# Coca cola



## Beelzebub (Jan 31, 2022)

I have a coca cola bottle from the salt lake city bottling company. Its in the coca cola bottle hall of fame and i have been trying to find out more info about it and what it might be worth.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 31, 2022)

That's one Bottle that could definately benefit from a Tumbling Cleaning in my opinion, others may Vary. From what the Bill Porter Coke Book sez only 3 different Aqua Straight Side Cokes from Utah. Salt lake city is listed as Scarce for rareness rating. Both the Richfield & Waxahachie are Consider tougher in his book with a RARE rating. As for Value? only worth what someone is willing to pay? I'd take a guess at around $100 but just my ameture opinion. LEON.


----------



## Beelzebub (Jan 31, 2022)

Thank you for your help.


----------

